# Sharp Things?



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The whole "Trees" picture thing didn't get a whole lot of participation but I thought I would try again with a different subject. How about posting pictures of sharp things? Here are a few of mine:

Hand-forged, crucible steel (Wootz) knife with an additional skinning blade:



Detail of the "waterings" -- the dendritic formations typical of this kind of steel:



The ever-popular gaff on a King:



Sharp teeth:



*Click the images for full-sized versions.*

Have any "sharp" pictures to post?


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Crabs are sharp things too*

I didn't take this, it was sent to me in an email.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I never did like crabs (guess I am a chicken) -- but there are some nice colors in there.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I could only find two pics that qualified as sharp, both of teeth. One is of a hog my son shot in Nov. and the other is from a wahoo I caught last summer.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> I could only find two pics that qualified as sharp, both of teeth. One is of a hog my son shot in Nov. and the other is from a wahoo I caught last summer.


 Good shots and a similar set up in each.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's a couple I forgot.

If you hang your towel outside to dry off, take a good look before you use it the next morning:



Hog teeth (thanks for the reminder!):



[CLICK THE PICTURES FOR THE FULL-SIZED VERSIONS.]


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Believe it or not, we used these small flies to catch 20# salmon in Alaska. Our guide made sure we had some hook files and we sharpened the points constantly. If they didn't stick sliding down your fingernail, they weren't sharp enough.

Love the pic of the blue crabs, Liz.

.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Some good sharp photos everyone! Here are few more to add. These all say sharp to me.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pelican said:


> Believe it or not, we used these small flies to catch 20# salmon in Alaska. Our guide made sure we had some hook files and we sharpened the points constantly. If they didn't stick sliding down your fingernail, they weren't sharp enough.
> 
> Love the pic of the blue crabs, Liz.
> 
> .


Very nice -- and reminds me to bone up on my Macro mode!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Dorado-Mahi said:


> Some good sharp photos everyone! Here are few more to add. These all say sharp to me.


At least one of them says "Ouch!" to me!

Very nice -- thanks for posting.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

More teeth...I never thought I would own a cat and some how I have ended up with this one and a one eyed tom cat in the last year. The sheepy's teeth remind me of some of my Kentucky kin folk.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> The sheepy's teeth remind me of some of my Kentucky kin folk.


I believe that my wife's less-than-charitable expression refers to someone who could eat corn on the cob thorugh a picket fence.


----------

